# Okay Heres The Deal.



## BlackSuperStoner (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been smoking weed for about six years now...or has it been five? I dunno. But anyway Me and by best friends billy and tom. Have been smoking together forever. Tom's dad smokes weed and hides it from his family, but tom's knows and jacks some of his dad's stash. Only because he dad only smokes the best...I swear everytime we find his stash its some purple, orange kush, just basically crazy good **** that gets us completely blowed off of like a bowl. 

Recently whilse smoking a blunt of tom's dads **** we found a seed which in combination of past seeds found over like a four month peroid we got three seeds. So going off of basic weed knowledge we put the seeds in a wet napkin put said napkin in a ziplock bag and waited a couple days till the roots sprouted. We then got a bucket put soil in it and planted the seeds. We then put the bucket behind my fence and it's been about a week or so and now three little sprouts have come up. 

The stems of the sprouts are purple which has us very excited...and I hope for good reason. Although I've been smoking weed and dealing with buying it for five or six years I've never even thought of growing it or how to do so. Now were complete rookies we assume that because the seeds we got came from some killer stuff that it will grow some killer stuff. But other than putting the plant in my back yard and watering it we have no idea what to do. 

Any advice would help us out a lot. As well as how much weed we could expect of these three seeds grow out right. Any insight or what to expect and help at all would be greatly appreciated...thanks alot!


----------



## gagjababy (Aug 24, 2008)

so how old are you buddy?


----------



## BlackSuperStoner (Aug 24, 2008)

Nineteen why that matters I don't know.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

search, read, and read some more. There is a lot of useful stuff here. If you can't get your answers by searching or reading then post them.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 24, 2008)

Don't give them nutes for the first 3-4 weeks. Only water when the top 2 inches of soil are dry. Check this by sticking your finger in 2 inches. When you do start feeding only give them 1/4 strength and slowly move it up to full strength.


----------



## BlackSuperStoner (Aug 24, 2008)

Okay and when I do start giving them nuterients what kind should I get them...and where is the best place to get them at?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 24, 2008)

You should start feeding them when they are 3-4 weeks old. There are several different nute brands. Organic, inorganic. Theres Fox Farm, what I like, Pro Blend, Neptunes Harvest, Earth Juice, Humboldt nutrients, etc. You can get most of them online. Don't be so quick to feed them nutes. Feed them every other watering after they need it. Get a grow or vegetative fert and a bloom or flowering fert. Feed them the veg ferts until they have flowers then switch to the bloom. You should read around the site. All this info _AND more_ are all over this place.


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2008)

BlackSuperStoner said:
			
		

> I've been smoking weed for about six years now...or has it been five? I dunno. But anyway Me and by best friends billy and tom. Have been smoking together forever. Tom's dad smokes weed and hides it from his family, but tom's knows and jacks some of his dad's stash. Only because he dad only smokes the best...I swear everytime we find his stash its some purple, orange kush, just basically crazy good **** that gets us completely blowed off of like a bowl.
> 
> Recently whilse smoking a blunt of tom's dads **** we found a seed which in combination of past seeds found over like a four month peroid we got three seeds. So going off of basic weed knowledge we put the seeds in a wet napkin put said napkin in a ziplock bag and waited a couple days till the roots sprouted. We then got a bucket put soil in it and planted the seeds. We then put the bucket behind my fence and it's been about a week or so and now three little sprouts have come up.
> 
> ...


Here a couple of _reeeally_ helpfull links
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396
.....


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea basically im in your situation, i just planted some seeds and they are looking nice.... I have them in pots outside and they are growing.  The only thing is, this time of year, they are not going to grow much, not sure how big, but I am thinking a little bit over a foot and half, and the yield will not be big at all, depending on how big the plant gets.  You should plant outdoors anytime before june and after the last frost of winter, to get maximum yields.  How many seeds have you planted?  

1 thing, don't just ask questions on here, read some and go back in posts... every question you could ask has been answered, well there are some, so go ahead and ask the ones taht you couldn't find.  Post some pics of your plant, I would love to seee.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 25, 2008)

"tom knows and jacks some of his dad's stash."


 Naughty, naughty...stealing bud is bad Ju-ju, brother!  Grow that plant out and pay Dad back or you'll have icky negative karma followin ya  eace:


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 25, 2008)

he is his dad's son... he is entitled to everything his dad has... and even after his father passes on, the weed will be his lol


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> he is his dad's son... he is entitled to everything his dad has... and even after his father passes on, the weed will be his lol


..boy howdeeee!.. I'm glad(and you're lucky) that neither of you are my son...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 25, 2008)

No doubt Hick, if my son has that attitude he will be splitting wood till his arms fall off, I kid you not!


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 25, 2008)

im not like that... i have never even lifted a 5 dollar note out of my mom's purse... never... i can't take anything from family, but I am just saying.  anyways, let us know black


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 25, 2008)

If you are 19, you are an adult, so you should have a job so you can get your own.

I wouldn't even steal a beer out of father's fridge, without asking.


----------



## gagjababy (Aug 25, 2008)

BlackSuperStoner said:
			
		

> Nineteen why that matters I don't know.


The reason I ask is that not many 19 year olds go around stealing their dad's stash. Try getting a job so you can afford your own buddy!


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 25, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> No doubt Hick, if my son has that attitude he will be splitting wood till his arms fall off, I kid you not!


 
  thats funny, when i was in my early teens that was what my dad did when i done something stupid.. he made me split fire wood, lets just say i've split alot of fire wood in my time.. 

  i thought i'd me smart and break the handle by swinging over the log, it worked a few times untill he brought home a steel handle sledge hammer and a go devil, ( a wedge) never missed the log again.

   our moms and dads gave us life, thats all we should expect from them. anything they have they worked for and belongs to them. jmo


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 25, 2008)

Way too late in the season!Don't expect to get any bud from them.Now you have to ask yourself,do you really want to take the risk when you know there won't be any results.If you want to go ahead just grow them for the experiance and learn for spring next year.
BTW-If your stealing bud you have know idea what it means to be a stoner....


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree slomo77 110%.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 25, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..boy howdeeee!.. I'm glad(and you're lucky) that neither of you are my son...



 No kiddin Brotha!!!

 I honestly don't mind if my son smokes but if I catch him stealin it, I'd bust his arse in half!

 All he has to do is ask anyway...I'd rather have him smoking mine with permission in a semi-supervised environment instead trying to get ripped off by hustlers selling crap.

*EDIT:* Or stealing it


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 25, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> No doubt Hick, if my son has that attitude he will be splitting wood till his arms fall off, I kid you not!


 
God just reading your post brought pains to my hands again.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 25, 2008)

I never had to chop wood, but we had a realllllllly clean garage and basement...LOL


----------



## BlackSuperStoner (Aug 25, 2008)

gagjababy said:
			
		

> The reason I ask is that not many 19 year olds go around stealing their dad's stash. Try getting a job so you can afford your own buddy!


 
Actually I do have a job I work at the fret shop a local guitar store close to my house. I also go to college majoring in classical guitar and minoring in musical theory. In all honesty Tom only really takes a couple bowls from his dad out of like an ounce and this is only because the **** his dad gets is very very hard to come by around where we stay. As far as buying my own goes...I do all the time. It's not like I take from Tom's dad...Tom does...and I'm sorry to say when someone waves orange kush or some other awesome weed at me I smoke it.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 25, 2008)

I would bypass tom and see if the old man can hook you up

As a fellow musician I was wondering what your planning to do after school with that classical music degree?


----------



## BlackSuperStoner (Aug 25, 2008)

Actually right now I have no clue I started guitar when I was six because my Dad is a big jazz fan and I guess he wanted his kid to do something constructive so he made me take lessons. At first I hated it because I missed power rangers and all those other kick *** shows because my lessons were usually right after school, but eventually I learned to like it. 

As for me majoring in college for it I only really did it because it was something I was good at and I figure I can do well at it have my parents still pay for everything...yeah I'm one of those nineteen year olds that still live with their parents only because I attend a university close to me house and it makes no sense to pay for room and board when I can just live at my house and go and come as a I please. Since I am really good at guitar...well I don't know I'm good enough to play just about any tab you put in front of me therefore I do pretty good in my classes and as long as I'm going to college and doing well my parents still pay for everything for me like I'm still in highschool which means all my guitar shop paychecks go straight to whatever the hell I want them to. 

After college I haven't thought much about what I'm going to do it's just my sophmore year. I first joined cause I was in a band...but that ship has sailed. When I was younger I had the illusion of being some rock star who would get high on the tour bus and have copious sex with groupies. But now after getting my degree I might just end up being a stoner fourth grade music teacher or some weird **** like that.

LOL and as far as talking to his dad...I've known the old man since I was nine I just can't talk to him about stuff like that I think in reality he still thinks no one knows. I want talk to him till Tom does.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 25, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> God just reading your post brought pains to my hands again.



Yeah it seems to strighten up attitudes after a couple hours; lucky for him I have a part time wood business LOL. :hubba:


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 25, 2008)

Keep it up man!Just remember there's not a whole lot of music careers out there.Might want to take a few business classes or something just in case.
I always thought I could be a rock star bangin the skins but now 30 with  two kids I settled with local band playing classic rock.I still have a blast going around playing bars and making some extra money.Maybe the next life,lol...


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 25, 2008)

So are you keeping it black?


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 25, 2008)

BlackSuperStoner said:
			
		

> As for me majoring in college for it I only really did it because it was something I was good at and I figure I can do well at it have my parents still pay for everything...yeah I'm one of those nineteen year olds that still live with their parents only because I attend a university close to me house and it makes no sense to pay for room and board when I can just live at my house and go and come as a I please. Since I am really good at guitar...well I don't know I'm good enough to play just about any tab you put in front of me therefore I do pretty good in my classes and as long as I'm going to college and doing well my parents still pay for everything for me like I'm still in highschool which means all my guitar shop paychecks go straight to whatever the hell I want them to.


 
Why not use the paychecks to buy weed, instead of burning the pilfered weed from your friend?

Man, I wish I had your "problems" when I was your age....


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 25, 2008)

No crap!!!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 25, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Yeah it seems to strighten up attitudes after a couple hours; lucky for him I have a part time wood business LOL. :hubba:


 
All I know is that my Dad was the only one in the neighborhood that got his wood delivered in two deliveries, one in the spring and one in the late fall. I know he did just so we watch our butts. Come to think of it I don't ever remember my Dad having to split his own wood.LOL


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds about right. I remember working for a guy that as soon as I showed up in the morning he was gone and I was splitting and stacking all day. At least he would show up at lunch and always take me out for a burger. I just believe in keeping kids busy and wearing them out when they are wearing on me


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 25, 2008)

I know, my son will be old enough soon to get his chore list. I am sick of mowing the lawn and taking out the trash. I have been doing it for 28 years now. I figure when he is five he will be old enough to start doing something around here.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 25, 2008)

My kids won't do a dang thing I say:cry:
I would get a wood pile and make them chop like we all used to but they're pretty clumsy.


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2008)

maaaaan.. I got about 5 cord, still in the block, settin' in my drive right now...


----------



## BlackSuperStoner (Aug 26, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Why not use the paychecks to buy weed, instead of burning the pilfered weed from your friend?
> 
> Man, I wish I had your "problems" when I was your age....


 

Hm, is it wrong that I do both...cause I do.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 26, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> maaaaan.. I got about 5 cord, still in the block, settin' in my drive right now...



Too bad we are on opposite ends of the U.S. I'd spin over and give you a hand Hick.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 26, 2008)

BlackSuperStoner said:
			
		

> Hm, is it wrong that I do both...cause I do.



It is wrong that you are toking up your friends stolen weed, you are too young and brazen to understand the full effects of karma, but if you are lucky enough you will get it. Just buy your own, you don't want to be around when your buddy gets busted by his dad and the $hit storm hits. If he is like me, it wouldn't be good!


----------



## Hick (Aug 26, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Too bad we are on opposite ends of the U.S. I'd spin over and give you a hand Hick.


yea, my buddy that lives on the other side of the 'county' says the same thing...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL, I hear that often!


----------



## BlackSuperStoner (Aug 27, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> It is wrong that you are toking up your friends stolen weed, you are too young and brazen to understand the full effects of karma, but if you are lucky enough you will get it. Just buy your own, you don't want to be around when your buddy gets busted by his dad and the $hit storm hits. If he is like me, it wouldn't be good!


 
This has been going on for about six years I think were straight actually I think his dad knows he nicks it and doesn't care. I just think we should avoid this debate because whereas you believe in karma I believe more in opportunity. To me if you got your weed stolen it just means you were to stupid to prevent it from happening. Don't get caught slippin thats all I have to say on that.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

I noticed my bag getting a little lite and sermised my 17 yr old soon to be 18 daughter was pinching even though it was hidden, so i left a note with it, major guilt trip about how thieves are the lowest things on the earth and how if you steal from family, it doesnt get any lower than that, one day she walks up to me and appologizes (guess it worked) but i got a small safe anyway LOL.

She can smoke as long as it doesnt affect her schooling, she smokes with me and ill throw her a twenty piece here and there, shes gonna do it regardless of what i say so i figure she can learn from me and not get ripped off.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 27, 2008)

BlackSuperStoner said:
			
		

> This has been going on for about six years I think were straight actually I think his dad knows he nicks it and doesn't care. I just think we should avoid this debate because whereas you believe in karma I believe more in opportunity. To me if you got your weed stolen it just means you were to stupid to prevent it from happening. Don't get caught slippin thats all I have to say on that.



yea same thing man... i agree with you... people are stupid and they used to just leave things out for people to steal, and when i was younger, i used to steal and all just because people were so stupid that they wanted me to steal it.  get caught slippin and u get jacked, simple as that.  i grew up some after that got a job, got money, got a girl, and got some weed


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 27, 2008)

wow


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 27, 2008)

BlackSuperStoner said:
			
		

> I just think we should avoid this debate because whereas you believe in karma I believe more in opportunity. To me if you got your weed stolen it just means you were to stupid to prevent it from happening. Don't get caught slippin thats all I have to say on that.


 
I couldn't DISagree with you anymore here.

I guess if someone leaves a window in their house open during the day, they "deserve" to be robbed blind by a home invasion.

I guess I am one of the few here that is proud to not steal stuff.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

as i mentioned earlier in my opinion a thief is the lowest, someone works hard, earns money to buy the things they want and someone thinks they can just take it????? nothing makes me angrier, thats why i have a 125 lb german shepherd he doesnt like thieves either.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 27, 2008)

i never robbed anyone... i used to steal when i was like 15-16.  at that age, we have all done something that we weren't supposed to.  

Dman1234, what about people who can't jobs or people who are homeless and don't have any food, they have to get it one way or another to feed their families, themselves.  

Shouldn't you know not to leave your window open during the day... people can rob you.. duh


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 27, 2008)

Uhhhh, I don't think homeless people stealing food to survive is quite the same thing as stealing pot to go get high with....


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 27, 2008)

1 can look out the window an see 10 cords of locust and red oak. split so much fire wood when  was a kid that i went and bought a house with no furnace and 2 wood stoves. i did get a 20 ton logsplitter though.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2008)

So what...the boy steals. He could be doing worse and i'm sure everyone here has done something they're not proud of when they were his age. At least he has a job and goes to school. Everyone should lighten up. If his friends dad doesn't get onto them about it, why should anyone else. It's not even worth getting worked up about. Yes, stealing is wrong but are you going to jump on everyone you meet that tells you they stole something? Let the boy grow his lil seeds. We all thought different when we were teenagers.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 27, 2008)

yea... we were on the topic of stealing thats why i said that... but yea thank u bomb... just let him grow his seeds, don't worry about his personal life.


----------



## Hick (Aug 27, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> So what...the boy steals. He could be doing worse and i'm sure everyone here has done something they're not proud of when they were his age. At least he has a job and goes to school. Everyone should lighten up. If his friends dad doesn't get onto them about it, why should anyone else. It's not even worth getting worked up about. Yes, stealing is wrong but are you going to jump on everyone you meet that tells you they stole something? Let the boy grow his lil seeds. We all thought different when we were teenagers.


 You're right.."We all thought different when we were teenager"
BUT.. we "ALL" every last one of us knows it is _wrong_ to steal.. and to "encourage" that type of thinking, we can't condone it, nor say "oh, it's okay to steal".. _just a little bit_ 'cause he's going to school and has a job. I totally do not understand THAT thinking.
  I seldom lock my doors, that doesn't mean that I want nor expect the things that *I* worked hard and _earned_ to be stolen. I enjoy my possessions, and am "proud" that I have 'earned' them and didn't aquire them through depriving someone else of what _they earned_...
. A thief is a thief. No way to polish that terd..


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 27, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> So what...the boy steals. He could be doing worse


 
Like what?  Raping and killing?

I'm not perfect by any means, but one thing I can say is that I do not steal.  It's that whole "do unto others..." bit.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2008)

I never once said "it's okay to steal because he goes to school and has a job". Don't try to turn my words around. All i'm saying is "Let he who is without sin...". I mean, we grow weed...some people would say we're just as bad as thieves. He's not our kid and neither is it our responsibility to give him hell over what he chooses to do.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Like what?  Raping and killing?
> 
> I'm not perfect by any means, but one thing I can say is that I do not steal.  It's that whole "do unto others..." bit.


Exactly, like raping and killing. I don't steal either but so what if someone else does. Did he steal from you? Why get so worked up about it? Sheesh, you guys need a joint!


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 27, 2008)

couldn't have said it better bomb...


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 27, 2008)

Have you thieves ever had something stolen FROM you? I think your apathetic views toward it might change.

I've had stuff stolen from me on several occasions.  I don't steal.  It's unbalanced.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes, I have had things stolen from me... lots of things, in fact im missing my ipod that was in my backpack... but then i think about it, i should have been more protective of my things.  a starving homeless man on the street doesn't care about morals if he can find a way to get some food in his stomach.  some people feel that they can't provide for their family, so they steal. there are a million reasons to steal, the best being, to get rich quick.  

I also believe in karma, what goes around, comes around, i take something here, someone down the road takes something from me.

If you never stole how would you balance out the equation, someone stole from you... you go into a negative, they are positive, not balanced.  you take something from someone, now you are back to 0.

I'm done with this thread, I don't steal or rob, I did it when i was a kid, and i don't condone stealing, but there are a lot worse things in the world, the same way smoking weed is illegal, but there are a lot worse things in the world.  Have a good day.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes, i've had stuff stolen from me. It didn't turn me into the "Moral police" though. I don't preach to people and it's annoying when I see people preaching to others. You don't condone stealing...point taken. Neither do I but i'm not in the position to tell another person what choices to make. _I'm_ a thief because I won't jump on your lil "you're the lowest scum on earth" band wagon? Thats rich.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 27, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> If you never stole how would you balance out the equation, someone stole from you... you go into a negative, they are positive, not balanced. you take something from someone, now you are back to 0.


 
This is where your fault lies.  By not stealing, I am ahead.  I am never negative.  Only people who steal are.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 27, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Yes, i've had stuff stolen from me. It didn't turn me into the "Moral police" though. I don't preach to people and it's annoying when I see people preaching to others. You don't condone stealing...point taken. Neither do I but i'm not in the position to tell another person what choices to make. _I'm_ a thief because I won't jump on your lil "you're the lowest scum on earth" band wagon? Thats rich.


 
I was addressing the actual people who confessed to stealing.

You aren't a thief, according to you, but I think you have a rather carefree stance about it.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2008)

> I think you have a rather carefree stance about it.


The same one as you?!? You're ridiculous. I guess you've never done a thing wrong in your life, huh? Well, in the future if I need any moral advice i'll talk to "Mr.Perfect'.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 27, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> This is where your fault lies.  By not stealing, I am ahead.  I am never negative.  Only people who steal are.



This is where you are wrong, who said stealing was wrong, the people who consider it stealing.  Native americans had a clear way of thinking that no one owned anything, so just because you live in a place that believes in ownership, doesn't make it right, you think you are ahead, you believe you are never negative, because you don't 'steal'... all opinions, not facts.  Maybe god wants us all to take something from each other without them knowing it, you don't know.. so don't act like you know, now get up out my face


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the neg rep.


----------



## Hick (Aug 27, 2008)

.. How about this "boys 'n girls", since we all agree that stealing is wrong. THAT is settled. 
We areb't going to condone, encourage or "discuss it" any further..


----------

